# Tribute to a Tribute



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

As of next week my beloved Tribute will be gone, and a week or so later I should take delivery of the new van.

So thought I better change the avatar, and start to wonder if it will be permitted to post any Mooveo subjects or questions under the Pilote headings?

Emptied the Tribute today, removed all my stickers (inc MHF), and thought again what a great looking van it is.

If only they did a Tribute with a fixed bed!!.

Suffice to say that over 8500 miles she has never missed a beat, has attracted many envious looks, and done exactly what it said on the tin.

The Mooveo has many advantages internally, but ain't a patch on the Tribute externally.

Hey Ho.
Paul


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi paul
Good luck with your new van! I'm sure it was a difficult decision to get rid of the Tribute,but i'm sure it will go to a good home.Keep us all posted how you get on with your new van and i bet you are still excited.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## 103219 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oldenstar, what a shame. I'm so pleased that we never wanted a fixed double bed anyway, so the 550 represents no compromises for us. We'll be back (from Oz) to the van in May for another four months, aiming for Corsica, the Alps and some eastern Europe. Can't wait.

Our May 2007-delivery van seems to have avoided any recalls, any water ingress has been un-noticeable, there is some clutch judder in reverse but easily manageable with careful use of the clutch, so all we're in for is a quick checkover and an oil change. Are you getting another X250-based van? There is a fair bit of negativity in the MHF forums, but I have a lot of experience with both road and competition cars and have been very pleased with our cost-effective purchase.

Good luck with the new one,

Michael.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Are you getting another X250-based van? There is a fair bit of negativity in the MHF forums, but I have a lot of experience with both road and competition cars and have been very pleased with our cost-effective purchase.


Hi Michael
Absolutely-We have always been very pleased with the X250, and made sure that the new van has the same (well, very slightly more powerful) engine. Also specified the cruise control, because the goodies on the Tribute tend to spoil you.

Never had any problems with the water ingress, and made sure our van had all the necessary recalls done, including the engine cover.

Despite the negative posts I believe the Tributes especially are still selling well-no wonder at their value for money.

BTW having spent a couple of years in Oz (way back when) I can't think of a better country to have and use a 'van.

Paul


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Must have been quite a sad day for you clearing out the Tribute. I hope your new van is everything you want it to be. 

Hope all goes well.

Stimpy


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Elva
Be aware that Fiat have not notified owners by letter of the recalls in my personal experience. You need to contact a dealer with your vin or reg number or ring the Fiat helpline with same info.
I would be very surprised if the recalls do not apply to your van. 
Paul


----------



## 102062 (Dec 10, 2006)

*tribute to tribute*

All the best paul, nice to have met you,
Would not swap my tribby though suits my needs to a T
Cheers triumf,


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> All the best paul, nice to have met you,


Hiya Triumf
That sounds awfully final 

I shall still be around, albeit in a white thingy.
Might still bump into you one of these days at Chelston, where I expect I will get my servicing done.

And many thanks Stimpy-will keep you posted

Keep Tributing
Paul


----------

